# Old studs?



## abdxoxo123 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a horse he's around 22-25 years old and his papers have been long lost but i would like to know maybe who his sire is so my question is does anybody know older studs who have the name jim in them?


----------



## abdxoxo123 (Feb 28, 2013)

forgot that he is a QH


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

What you reckon his registered name might be?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Uhhh....Thousands of QHs are registered every year. That is no information to go off of.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What Mango said. His name _might_ have Jim in it? If his papers have been lost and you don't know his *full* registered name, you're out of luck. You apparently don't even know his birth year, as you're saying he's between 22 and 25.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's like finding a needle in haystack, best way is to track down previous owners and go from there. If that's not possible, then you have a grade horse of unknown parentage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

